# Shop layout photos



## don716

My shop is finally complete all but tools.I have all of them but I'm confused about where to place them to work the most efficent.I have built a bench for my 12" miter saw.I have 3 more walls to fill up and your advise and photos would greatly help.Here is a list of tools.(1)14" and (2) 12" Bandsaws with stands,10" Tablesaw w/stand,Floor model drill press,10" RAS,16" scrollsaw,Ridgid wood lathe,and I have a,air compressor, planer,and a jointer that is going into another part of the shop.My shop is a 24x24 with a 12ft.wide front door.I do need some benches to work on too. There it is so give me your input on this.I want to move some things in by the weekend.
Donny


----------



## mmwood_1

Well, all I can really say is to give yourself enough room fore and aft of the table saw, the jointer, and the planer. Most others use smaller sized stock on, but these are the ones which cut the long stuff. I like my table saw in the center of a long 'aisle', with my jointer, drill press, and router table against the nearest wall, in the same lengthwise direction, but about 4'-5' away from the TS. To the other side of the TS, I have, about 6' away, my bandsaw, and a couple of tool cabinets, backed up against my lathe, and bench grinder. My planer is on wheels, which is convenient since I am occasionally planing stock up to 20' long. I have a workbench 5' beyond the TS outfeed end, then another off to the side of that one. Two walls are taken up with wood storage, one solid lumber, the other ply.


----------



## LarrySch

Don - not sure if this will help but it worked for me and gave me the perspective on where my tools needed to be:
http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner.aspx
Just hit launch and have fun. (You do have to have flash player for it to work.)

My shop is also 24 x 24 -


----------



## knotscott

Dunno how helpful this will be but maybe it'll trigger some ideas. This is the floor plan for my small layout that's crammed into a 10' x 20' space.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker

You can go to my website and see my shop layout and tour it. I have attached the layout picture here for your convenience.


----------



## LarrySch

Chief - what a awesome shop - I can see from your photos and your gallery of photos that your a pro. LOL I am just a wantabee.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker

Thanks Larry, but actually I am just a wantabee too, one who retired eight years ago and now spends most of his time in the shop. Any of us can do nice work if we have the time and opportunity. I was fortunate.


----------



## Al Killian

Cheif, What size is your shop? Looks great.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker

Hi Al,

My shop is 30' x 30'. There is also a second floor, also 30' x 30' where I store my wood. If I had it to do over again I would make it all one floor 30' x 60'. I'm too old to be carrying that wood up and down.


----------

